# Error reading from remote server



## pavlos (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys

I've been going to this a particular law site for sometime now, just recently I could not log on to it. 
Now I know The site could be no more, but I very much doubt that given it's content, or it could be down, when sites are either down or gone it is usually quite obvious.

My problem is this
It keeps coming up with a 502 Proxy Error. Now I have no idea what that means and even the explanation is vague. IE:The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
The proxy server could not handle the request GET /sectors/inheritance-probate-trusts-and-wills/.

Reason: Error reading from remote server.

What is it and what can I do if anything to rectify it. 
The site holds a lot of info I require.

Thanks guys 

sincerely yours 
pavlos


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you had provided a URL for the site, we'd have more to go on...


----------



## pavlos (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry did not think it was necessary having never come across that kind of error before.
so there you go.
www.lawanswers.co.uk

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, that site doesn't load at all for me, Firefox has been working on it for almost 5 minutes, it still says "Loading".

With IE, I get "Website found, waiting for reply" on the status line.

Looks like it's not you.


----------

